# Craftsman Eager 1 26" manual



## volk23 (Dec 31, 2010)

Guys, anyone has a manual for Craftsman Eager 1 26inch snow thrower? Or point to place where i can get one. Its an older model, probably 80ish.. Searched everywhere, cant find it.


----------



## butchf (Dec 15, 2010)

Sears site has it. You need to have the model #.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/partsdirect/index.action


----------



## volk23 (Dec 31, 2010)

thanks guys. i've been there, all it has is few diagrams, which would be great if you can see anything on them...


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Owner's manuals are usually listed somewhere among the parts available. After entering the model number, you might be able to find it by just searching for parts by entering "manual". You could also try calling Sears toll free number and asking if it's available.


----------



## jengele (Nov 1, 2011)

I know it's a bit late, but I have a dingy old manual for an old craftsman 26" eager 1 driftbreaker. I think it's from the early 1970's though. Model # 536.909800 and the engine model #143.686092 If you want it, let me know, I'll scan it and email it. It's 30 pages long so I'm not going to scan it unless you contact me first.


----------



## DLOWEN (Dec 29, 2011)

*snow throwewr manual*



jengele said:


> I know it's a bit late, but I have a dingy old manual for an old craftsman 26" eager 1 driftbreaker. I think it's from the early 1970's though. Model # 536.909800 and the engine model #143.686092 If you want it, let me know, I'll scan it and email it. It's 30 pages long so I'm not going to scan it unless you contact me first.


 
I will take a copy of it send to [email protected]. Mine has a gas leak in the carb somewhere. Just got it running after at least five years down.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Manual*

I don't know if anyone gave a Welcome to the Forum, if not then Welcome. 

On your manual, looks like more than 1 model wore the Eager 1 label. If you give a model number, you'll have a better chance of getting something. Know that there are a large number of machines with different model numbers and paint, that under the covers are the same machine.

I've got a few manuals in pdf format but without a model number, it's hard to know if any of them covers yours or not.


On those requesting the 536.909800 manual, I already have that in PDF format. I'll sent that out tonight Doug. By the way Doug, a Welcome to you also.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Manuals*

Those 2 requesting manuals, emails have gone out with the pdf version of the 536.909800 manual. If you know anyone that needs it, pass it along.


----------



## OneTwoChi (Feb 10, 2014)

*Manual*

Hello there any chance I can get a copy of the 536.909800 manual?? I just picked up one of these machines. cant wait to get it up and running. [email protected]il.com


----------



## sc6lou (Mar 10, 2014)

*Need manual 536.909800*

If possible I would like to have it emailed to me at [email protected]/

Thanks


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

volk23 said:


> thanks guys. i've been there, all it has is few diagrams, which would be great if you can see anything on them...



Click view full size on the diagram it will get a little bigger.

Then at the same time hit your control key and the plus key to make it as large as you want.

Just remember to click the control and minus after you're done to get back to your normal screen size.

Try it, control key and the + key at the same time, you will be able to see it a lot better.


----------



## beaucab (Dec 29, 2016)

I also need this same manual 536.909800 for a craftsman 26 incn eager 1 snowthrower. Can you help me. Thanks so much.


----------



## Scout76 (May 14, 2020)

Hello, new member. Just picked up great old snowblower, I also need this same manual 536.909800 for a craftsman 26 incn eager 1 snowthrower. Thanks


----------

